# Should I replace bindings based on age alone?



## one_happy_hippy (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have a pair of Burton Missions bought way back when in Dec 2000 so coming up to 16 years old. Which in itself is somewhat depressing! 

The board has been updated but I'm still using the bindings, they have had various straps and ratchets changed, and been upgrade to toecap straps etc over the years. Probably only done a dozen or so weeks on the snow in that time so I doubt they have degraded from use. 

I am however wondering if there is any risk of age related material fatigue? 

I really want a set of Bent Metal Transfers or the Asymbol Unions however cant justify really buying another set as much as I want them unless there is a significant risk of imminent binding failure related death.

Im assuming, however, that as they are likely constructed from some knd of nylon based composite that they are unlikely to age fatigue. 

Cheers in advance


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Fix My Binding

you can pretty much keep them going forever for the right $.

Buy new ones anyway, because tech and consumerism. :grin:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Haha that's funny. I had the exact same bindings, also for like 15 years. Last season I upgraded them to Burton Malavitas. I love the new bindings. The ratchets were going on my old Missions, they wouldn't release sometimes. I was worried that one day soon, I would have to cut or saw them off to get my foot out. I could have upgraded the ratchets, but why? They were old as fuck. I didn't want to spend one dime on them. 

Buy new ones: better tech, more responsive, look cooler....lots of reasons to get new ones.

Think about how much you spend on travel and lift tickets and you are gonna ride 17 year old bindings that aren't worth 5 bucks!?! Come on man.


----------



## one_happy_hippy (Nov 28, 2016)

I fully agree that there are many good reasons to upgrade to less ancient technology however I have just had to buy She Who Must Be Obeyed her first board and binding set up.
So if can make them last another season or two without them suddenly catastrophically failing that would be ideal as then I can probably buy something better rather than 2015 bargain basement replacements. 

I was just concerned that with age may have come brittleness or similar and would rather not ride snap happy bindings!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

These aren't your birkenstocks. Go buy new ones. In all seriousness though, the good sales are about over so hop to it if you want them.


----------



## chronicbucks (Nov 23, 2016)

FWIW - I'm riding bindings going on my - 10th season, some 07 Burton Cartels.

They fit great, have no signs of wear, and I have no intentions to replace them. I haven't had to replace any parts, so I'm in a bit of a different boat than you are. Had I been replacing parts and fixing things, I probably would have upgraded. Binding tech is the one things that really doesn't change THAT much. 

That being said, I will probably replace them before they hit 16 years however  Was thinking about it this year - Evo's sale on the Rome Targa's had me salivating, but I had just bought a new board and just couldn't pull the trigger. I'll probably swoop some new ones next year. I think 10 years is about good for bindings. Boards and Boots I replace much quicker.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard...7/rome-targa-snowboard-bindings-2016-bone.jpg

Still find myself wanting these...so bad.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

buy new bindings. bindings today are way better then they were in 2000. i have a pair of burton bindings from 2000 and i wouldn't even think about using them since the bindings i have now are so much better.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

one_happy_hippy said:


> I fully agree that there are many good reasons to upgrade to less ancient technology however I have just had to buy She Who Must Be Obeyed her first board and binding set up.
> So if can make them last another season or two without them suddenly catastrophically failing that would be ideal as then I can probably buy something better rather than 2015 bargain basement replacements.
> 
> I was just concerned that with age may have come brittleness or similar and would rather not ride snap happy bindings!


I was in the same boat last season. I dropped over $1000 on new gear for the wife and another $500 for the kids. They all had brand new stuff and I'm riding 15 yr old shit. Life of a dad I guess. If you know how to fix up your bindings and change ratchets and straps, I'm sure you can judge how long your stuff will last. I was lucky to find a nice end of season sale on my Burton Malavitas, I think I got 20 or 30% off. And I got to ride them for like 5 days at the end of the season. You can find good deals if you hunt around. I just got DC Judge boots $100 off. Look for last year's stock and you should get at least 30% off.

Your bindings might last one more season but they also might snap on a black diamond. A new binding could snap too, but much MUCH more likely to happen to a 15 year old binding.


----------

